# 1985 nissan 4X4 issues



## black out 85 nissan (Jun 15, 2011)

I just bought a 1985 nissan pickup with the 2.4L 4 clynder motor. i have replaced the thremostat and the carburator. When i started it the truck it reved up to 4000rpms and stayed there then engine started to dump white smoke out of the engine compartment. it has all the fluids needed to run correctly. the top part of the motor was rebuilt recently. Any ideas on how to fix the high rpm and white smoke? Thanks Jordan


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you tried adjusting the idle screw? might also check the ficd (fast idle control devise) solenoid (screws into carb) or the idle speed control (mounted on a brkt on carb) any vacuum leaks? a couple of ideas anyway...
white smoke usually means your burning coolant...


----------

